
CentOS 6.5 Released - iamtechaddict
http://www.centosblog.com/centos-6-5-released-update-centos-6-5/
======
belgianguy
What's with all the FUD? I just ran 'yum update' on my VPS (6.4 -> 6.5)
yesterday without any hassle at all. It doesn't just start downloading things
out of the blue you know, it'll check first what packages are available and
then ask what you want to do. If you have broken packages, you can skip those
with --skip-broken flag, of which it will remind you if you have them!

Worked like a charm.

Your upgrade process is often a reflection of your installation process: if
you were uncareful and skipped over details, such things have a tendency to
bite you in the rear. E.g.: Don't mix repositories offering the same software
but with different configurations, like clamav, or you will have a bad time.
This was one of my stumbling blocks, but I learned from it.

When upgrading major versions eg from 5.x to 6.x, I agree that a reinstall is
probably more apt.

~~~
kbenson
It's people speaking about things they know little to nothing about. For
example referring to apt as superior to yum because major release version
upgrades using yum is not recommended. This ignores that:

\- It's not talking about what they think it's talking about. 6.4 to 6.5 is a
minor, or _point_ release, and is fully expected to be updated using yum.

\- Even if it was a problem, that would be a problem mostly of the package
format (rpm vs deb) and what it supports or how they were created by the
maintainers, not the tools that take the packages and use them to determine
dependencies and apply the updates.

\- The package formats are similar enough in capabilities that the package
managers can actually handle repos of the other packages. You can get apt on
CentOS, and yum on debian based systems, and use them on the native packages
with a little work.

RHEL really is a best of class distro, and just because they've focused less
on swizzy-look-cool features doesn't mean they've been resting on their
laurels. They've invested a _lot_ in making sure the distro works well in
their entire ecosystem of products, and just plain works without too many
problems. In a way, they are the Microsoft of lniux distributions, in that
they have a solution for just about everything, and _it just works_ most the
time. In a way, it's the best of both worlds.

------
seunosewa
Interesting new features:

TRIM Support in mdadm: The mdadm tool now supports the TRIM commands for
RAID0, RAID1, RAID10 and RAID5.

Full Support of fsfreeze: The fsfreeze tool is fully supported in Red Hat
Enterprise Linux 6.5. The fsfreeze command halts access to a file system on a
disk. fsfreeze is designed to be used with hardware RAID devices, assisting in
the creation of volume snapshots. For more details on the fsfreeze utility,
refer to the fsfreeze(8) man page.

Source: [https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_E...](https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/6.5_Release_Notes/bh-storage.html)

~~~
stephen_g
Also, the version of OpenSSL in this version supports TLS 1.2 (the old one
only supported TLS 1.0).

------
we4321
I did yum update on my 6.4 Centos VM, rebooted when completed, and now it will
not boot. Here is a screenshot:
[http://screenpresso.com/=XotMc](http://screenpresso.com/=XotMc).

Any ideas?

------
ck2
Is it just me or was 6.3 -> 6.4 release kinda slow compared to 6.4 -> 6.5

~~~
keithpeter
If you mean it took less time for CentOS to push out 6.5 from when Red Hat
released their 6.5, this may be because of sponsorship allowing the
maintainers to spend more time, and because of improved build processes.

CentOS Devel archives worth a look sometimes as is Karanbir Singh's blog.

I use CentOS stock desktop on a recycled laptop as a writing machine. Just the
Fluendo mp3 decoder, Adobe Flash installed from RPM and the ntfs-3g package
from RPMFusion downloaded and installed so I can read NTFS external hard
drives. It all just works on the X200s, including hard drive encryption as I
get email on this machine and don't want data accessed if it gets stolen or
lost.

The 6.5 update just came through as a regular update although much larger than
usual (350Mb of download) this morning UK time. All solid, no problems. I
always find it amusing that Linux based OSes can run an upgrade like this
while I carry on typing in homework questions!

~~~
arca_vorago
Just don't forget that the official stance is that a fresh install is
preferred to an upgrade for RHEL/CentOS. I'm sure for your purposes it's fine,
but just a heads up.

(I manage a handful of CentOS boxen and have found this out the hard way.)

~~~
csmuk
6.4->6.5 is a minor update. yum update, reboot that is all. Just works. Done
it, thanks to ansible, to 24 machines today in about 30 minutes after I QA'ed
the packages on my staging machine, DO droplet and laptop.

Between 6.x and 7.0 is another story and I wouldn't do this with any distro.
Risk is too high. Just build new kit, test it then migrate services and data
over piecemeal.

Debian screwing up dovecot configuration terribly between 6 and 7 is a fine
example of why you shouldn't do this.

I've managed about 60 CentOS/RHEL machines, 30+ Debian machines, 20 FreeBSD
machines and 200 Solaris machines and I've _never_ done a major release in
place upgrade.

~~~
kbenson
And you can take the reboot as a very strong suggestion, depending on your
needs and whether there are kernel exploits to worry about (Oracle's purchase
of ksplice is yet another reason I hate them). Much of the time (on select
systems!) I get away with just restarting the services. Reboots really do
bring peace of mind though.

~~~
csmuk
Well I'm not sure it has anything to do with vulnerabilities or not. They do a
large feature add on minor updates between 6.x and 6.x+1 which may or may not
add new modules etc.

I design stuff to be resilient to host reboots. Then again we have a lot of
kit to play with.

------
stock_toaster
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6830080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6830080)

------
callesgg
I know i will piss a lot of people of by writing this. But CentOS feels like
ruby stuff. Stuff may work but probably not cause you used wrong version of
bundler or some random dependency wont work.

Every change becomes a major hassle.

Point proven by the fact that no one thinks upgrading from 6.4 to 6.5 is even
an option if you don't do a clean install it's your own fault if stuff wont
work.

~~~
Nux
> no one thinks upgrading from 6.4 to 6.5 is even an option

OMG, who tells you this? They should not be allowed anywhere near a computer.
Do yourself a favour and stop listening to them. Seriously.

Actually one of RHEL's strong points is that you can easily do updates between
minor versions and it will still work, even after 10 years.

Yes, nothing is perfect and every now and then shit happens, but quality wise
RHEL (CentOS too!) is still in a class of its own. You have a problem? Search
the interwebz, get on the forums, on the mailing lists, you're not alone.

------
chrisblackwell
So...I haven't been able to reach the server for the last 20 minutes. Not
exactly the result I want to see from my server software.

~~~
sliverstorm
Yes, I'm sure that cannot possibly have anything to do with the pipes rather
than the software.

